# Still fishing for a game



## corkraggen (Nov 16, 2006)

Anyone need a player/ dm. I am willing and able. I play a variety of games and willing to try most any other. However please no LARP or PBP.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 17, 2006)

You might want to post where you are located/can travel to. Right now it just says that you are in the MI/OH/IN area... that's a big area.


----------



## corkraggen (Nov 17, 2006)

Umm ooops sorry, Looking for something just North of Detroit in the sterling heights area


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 18, 2006)

Too far North for me... I am in IN. Good luck!


----------



## corkraggen (Nov 26, 2006)

Still looking


----------



## corkraggen (Dec 1, 2006)

bump


----------



## Grymhammer (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a buddy who's interested in a game during the week.  I'm in Rochester, and he's in Lake Orion/Auburn Hills area.  Drop me a PM.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll be moving down to the Detroit area from St. Clair County probably within 2 months or so. I might be willing to DM/Play a game in the area once things settle down after the move.


----------



## Grymhammer (Feb 21, 2007)

Where are you going to be in the Detroit area?  I'm Northern Suburbs, Rochester/Rochester Hills.


----------



## Strife (Feb 22, 2007)

I too am in the Auburn hills area


----------



## Grymhammer (Feb 22, 2007)

Strife said:
			
		

> I too am in the Auburn hills area




Strife, you're not Al or Fred are you?  (two games I know from AH)


----------



## Strife (Feb 23, 2007)

No I am not,


----------



## Grymhammer (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, my group finds itself in need of more players for our Sunday afternoon World of Warcraft game.  We meet in Troy from around 11:00am - 5:00 pm Sunday's.  Anyone interested?

Let me give a few more details on the game.  We've been playing the Alliance side for just over a year now, we are approximately 16th level. Despite all of our heroic adventuring, things are looking grim for the human lands.  The City of Stormwind has turned into a battleground for the forces of the Burning Legion and the Scourge, with our characters leading Alliance forces into the frey.  It's a powerful game, of course, being 16th level, but we're not munchkins or anything.  We like role play, and try to center on it, but battle is plenty frequent too.  We've lost a regular player, and another has become spotty in his attendence, enough that we are looking for fresh blood.  Group sits at a GM, and two constant players, with the third guy being the seldom attender.  If anyone is interested, drop me a line at saburk0011@yahoo.com.

On the flip side, if there is anyone willing to run a game for us, we're willing to try just about anything.  A DM would be great, our guy is suffering a bit from burnout, but new players could revitalize him as well, who knows.


----------



## Enoch (May 29, 2007)

I just moved down to the area and am looking for players for two differant DMs (myself and my friend, who will be moving down shortly).  I live in Waterford at Dixie Hwy and Scott Lake road.  I run a variety of games from 3.5 to Burning Wheel.  My friend exclusively runs D&D 3.5.

-Joshua


----------

